# New head & reflector for an HDS ever been tried?



## davyro (Oct 6, 2012)

I would love to have an HDS with a deeper & a bit bigger reflector to make a bomb proof edc size thrower.As far as i know I've never seen anyone mention this before but i think it would be a great option for an already outstanding light.I'm not talking about a big size difference to the head maybe 5mm all around the diameter of the head & length wise maybe an extra 5mm to 10mm .I'm not talking massive amounts of throw but with them size differences & a smooth reflector would make a good little pocket rocket in my opinion.I was wondering if anyone had thought of this before or even tried it.It would be great if someone could let me know if this would be practical it would be better if someone could actually do it.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know about an HDS with TurboHead, but there was the milky SuperNOVA (NovaTac with TIR mod for increased throw)....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ky-s-SuperNOVA-**-The-1st-Modded-Novatac-120P


----------



## davyro (Oct 6, 2012)

archimedes said:


> I don't know about an HDS with TurboHead, but there was the milky SuperNOVA (NovaTac with TIR mod for increased throw)....
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ky-s-SuperNOVA-**-The-1st-Modded-Novatac-120P



Thats exactly what i'm talking about,thank you for that reply,i wonder if milky could do that for an hds,i can't see why he couldn't i suppose if he can do it for an novatac,i was going to mention an aspherical lens as well in my original post.I think there'd be a few people interested in a turbo head for an HDS i know i am.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 6, 2012)

Easiest way to get more throw in an HDS is to get a smaller LED.

Find one of the 140/170 Osram models, they have more throw than should be possible.


----------



## davyro (Oct 6, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Easiest way to get more throw in an HDS is to get a smaller LED.
> 
> Find one of the 140/170 Osram models, they have more throw than should be possible.



I have an HDS 170T with the Golden Dragon Led & your right it has a great little throw on it,but i'm thinking along the lines of a turbo head to boost it even farther like what archimedes mentions.


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 9, 2012)

Ive played around with this idea myself. I was thinking along the lines of an optic however, as I like the efficiency of optics vs that of reflectors. Carclo has had the standar 20, 26.5 and 30mm optics available for some time now... but several months ago they started to pre release some specs on a new 22mm diameter optic with performance quite simialr to their 30mm optic line, in regards to hotspot intensity with crees xp series leds. I havent seen ajy additional information on it though. 

I was thinking of a new stainless steel bezel thats bottom end would katebwith the hds head end and allow the optic to simply slide inside. Then a thin gasket followed by the lens and then an o-ring and a screw on bezel. 

If such a thing were to be made with threading available for either ra clicky or acme threaded lights, id bet my bottom dollar theyd sell quickly.


----------



## davyro (Oct 10, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more,i was thinking along similar lines about a new bezel.My thoughts about this was so a new reflector could be placed inside the original one.The new reflector being deeper & the bezel fanning out an extra 5mm to acomodate the new reflector also i was thinking of a bezel that would be longer by 5 to 10mm.I think your idea about an optic is a great shout,added to a deeper & smoother reflector would give the HDS a real turbo boost.If it was just the optic then that would be simplicity & that's a guarantee for success.Without a doubt something as simple as that would sell in very good numbers.


----------

